# Horses being led out of vehicles?



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

I think it is a very bad idea, have/will never do it and find it to be pretty irresponsible horsemanship, jmo.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Have done it, and will likely do it again. There has been a lot of times when my car was still at my house in town and I was up at the barn. Well, I am just too **** lazy to walk back to my house so I would just jump on a broke horse, ride them to my house, tie them to a tree while I got my car out, then lead them back up to the barn beside the car.

I would be extremely leery of doing it anywhere with any kind of traffic at all though. In my town, unless you are on one of the main roads, it's unlikely you'll meet another car at all.

ETA: I just thought of the same things that Bubba posted below me. Don't tie or wrap the lead around anything at all, be ready to turn it loose in an emergency, and take it slow. I wouldn't be okay with long trot or canter next to a car, I normally stick to a fast walk or easy jog.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

If you drive slow, trust your horse, and don't wrap the lead rope around your hand--why not? I've done it before when the horses were way out on a couple hundred acres.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

It's against the rules to do it at the shows I attend but yes. I've done it. From the back of a pick-up, from my car, and a golf cart. I don't encourage it but a couple times I had a few escapes and had to drive down the road to catch the little monsters... So I drove home w/ them by my side...


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

To make a probably long story short: yes :lol:


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

I think it is a terrible idea to do that, very VERY dangerous. When we bought my horse(14 years ago) the guy couldn't load him onto the trailer so he had the brilliant idea to tie Blue to the trailer hitch on his truck and drive. About half way to our house Blue broke loose and ran into the woods. We spend 4 hours in the woods following hoof prints before losing the trail. A few house later the guy informed us he had made his way back there(having to cross a pretty busy road in the process) We ended up riding him the 7 or so miles to our house. 

My horse has been scared of traffic since I've had him and I've always assumed it is because of the day that we got him.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Out here where I live, there's not much traffic at all and everyone slows down for the horses. It's a small family-like, close-knit community. Part of the reason I put my Emergency blinkers on was because today has been the day that the chicken trucks come by... so if one of them came by while we had the horses like that, they could give us enough time to get off the road.

Only one car did come by us, and they slowed way down way back and let me and my cousin both pull our horses off the road. I pulled my car over as far as I could and stopped and she led her horse ahead of me in my headlights and stopped on the grass o the side of the road and waited for the car to pass us. Which it did. Slowly. Neither horse even blinked...

Leading the horses with the car is convenient at times, for me... especially now that two of my horses are in a different pasture,and, granted it's not a very far walk at all... but when it's dark and there are coyotes and mountain lions out... well, I don't want to accidentally walk up on one...


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> I think it is a terrible idea to do that, very VERY dangerous. When we bought my horse(14 years ago) the guy couldn't load him onto the trailer so he had the brilliant idea to tie Blue to the trailer hitch on his truck and drive. About half way to our house Blue broke loose and ran into the woods. We spend 4 hours in the woods following hoof prints before losing the trail. A few house later the guy informed us he had made his way back there(having to cross a pretty busy road in the process) We ended up riding him the 7 or so miles to our house.
> 
> My horse has been scared of traffic since I've had him and I've always assumed it is because of the day that we got him.


I would say tying a horse to the trailer hitch on the back of your truck and driving is a bad idea. Doing it safely and carefully, with the horse being held or at least in easy grabbing reach, is probably a lot lower risk.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Rachel1786 said:


> I think it is a terrible idea to do that, very VERY dangerous. When we bought my horse(14 years ago) the guy couldn't load him onto the trailer so he had the brilliant idea to tie Blue to the trailer hitch on his truck and drive. About half way to our house Blue broke loose and ran into the woods. We spend 4 hours in the woods following hoof prints before losing the trail. A few house later the guy informed us he had made his way back there(having to cross a pretty busy road in the process) We ended up riding him the 7 or so miles to our house.
> 
> My horse has been scared of traffic since I've had him and I've always assumed it is because of the day that we got him.


And that's why you don't TIE a horse to a car. Horses have been killed that way, both accidentally...and intentionally.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

and I'm not talking about tieing the horse to the bumper or anything. i'm talking about rolling the window down, putting the lead through the opn window, and holding it loosely in a hand sothat the horse has give and the lead can be let go if need be.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Britt said:


> and I'm not talking about tieing the horse to the bumper or anything. i'm talking about rolling the window down, putting the lead through the opn window, and holding it loosely in a hand sothat the horse has give and the lead can be let go if need be.


That is a quite a bit different then what I was thinking(what my horses previous owner did). I still out only walk or a slow trot tho, I would be scared to do it at a canter or gallop. My horses are only on 2 acres tho so there really isn't a reason I would ever need to do that.

Oh and FYI, my horse loads in a trailer for me, just not for his original owner, I've loaded him numerous times with no issues. Not like that is relevant to the conversation, just sharing lol


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Rachel1786 said:


> I think it is a terrible idea to do that, very VERY dangerous. When we bought my horse(14 years ago) the guy couldn't load him onto the trailer so he had the brilliant idea to tie Blue to the trailer hitch on his truck and drive. About half way to our house Blue broke loose and ran into the woods. We spend 4 hours in the woods following hoof prints before losing the trail. A few house later the guy informed us he had made his way back there(having to cross a pretty busy road in the process) We ended up riding him the 7 or so miles to our house.
> 
> My horse has been scared of traffic since I've had him and I've always assumed it is because of the day that we got him.


An example of one does not a rule make.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

My horses sometimes get out and go visit the neighbors hay field. LoL.

I just grab halters/leads, go get my 4-wheeler and grab the 2 boys and halter them, and pony them back to my barn from the 4-wheeler. Chilly (my mare) just follows. Sometimes I'll just grab Nut-Megg and Jasper and Chilly follow as well.

My neighbors, luckily, are very nice and understanding. They have a gorgeous field that grows past my horse's bellies. Who wouldn't want to visit that? LoL.

But I find it very beneficial to have them desensitized to this type of leading because quite frankly, it's a long walk back to my barn...


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

They say necessity is the mother of invention.  Sometimes you gotta do what you've gotta do. Many years ago I did something similar because the horses got in the middle of winter, were miles from home and there was nobody around but my infant daughter and I to get them back. Walking them home with a wee baby in the cold was not an option. What did work was hanging pails of grain from my side mirrors. They just magically followed me home. Maybe it wasn't the safest way to move horses, but it did the job and it was much safer for the baby and I.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Amen.

Lol.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

There was that girl in Florida a year or two ago that lost her hand or arm because she was leading a horse out the passenger window and I don't know if she wrapped the lead around or it accidentally got hitched on her arm and the horse pulled it off.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Ha...I had to do it tonight...Sierra's mini got out and no one could get in touch with her and I had to go get him and take him home.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> There was that girl in Florida a year or two ago that lost her hand or arm because she was leading a horse out the passenger window and I don't know if she wrapped the lead around or it accidentally got hitched on her arm and the horse pulled it off.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She wrapped it tightly around her hand.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I understand doing it on your property... bringing a horse in from a 100 acre field etc, but I would NEVER do that on the road. Too many things can go wrong. If your horse was to startle you would have no hope of holding on since you wouldn't be able to move with your horse. It is so easy for a horse to get hit by a car. People dont see horses, they dont always give horses a wide berth on the road and very often people honk and scare the horses. I don't see any reason to lead a horse from a car on the road at all.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> She wrapped it tightly around her hand.


yup it was a UF student 2.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Well, as long as horses have proper training in leading, and you don't hold a death grip on the lead or tie it to you or you truck/atv I think it is fine. 

Reminds me of a story, Rachel, I read last year, this guy tied his two horses to the trailer and went inside a store (no idea WHY you would unload your horses and tie them to the trailer while you go in the store in the first place, but anyways) and then he forgot about the horses and drove off.. One horse broke loose but ran along with the other horse, and then they went for about 8 minutes, then a guy flagged them over... Both horses were fine in the end.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

caseymyhorserocks said:


> Reminds me of a story, Rachel, I read last year, this guy tied his two horses to the trailer and went inside a store *(no idea WHY you would unload your horses and tie them to the trailer while you go in the store in the first place,* but anyways) and then he forgot about the horses and drove off.. One horse broke loose but ran along with the other horse, and then they went for about 8 minutes, then a guy flagged them over... Both horses were fine in the end.


I answered your question for you...Because he is a dumba$$! :shock: How the hell can you forget about your horses?!?!?!


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

I have done this many a time, weither it be from a golf cart, four wheeler, or car/truck. I find nothing wrong with it so long as you do it safely, go at a steady slow speed, and DO NOT TIE THE HORSE TO ANYTHING!

Seeing as I live a few miles away from DrumRunner and from time to time our horses will end up at each others properties, we transported many horses this way. Not having a truck to pull the trailer or the trailer being else where we, at times, had no other option. Now that I am a proud owner of a truck big enough to pull a trailer and I no longer have to use daddy's truck I use this method of transport a lot less. Usually now its just from one end of the pasture to another.

I do not recommend this for everyone or every horse, but I see no difference then leading a horse from something with a motor as being different then leading a horse with another horse, so long as your horse is not frightened but what you are leading them with.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> Ha...I had to do it tonight...Sierra's mini got out and no one could get in touch with her and I had to go get him and take him home.
> 
> Dodge Ball Escaped - YouTube


Just so no one thinks I am a crappy horse owner, I am currently on night shift and when I sleep I sleep, I do not answer the phone  This is why the ones closest to me have my boyfriends cell phone, I do not know why DrumRunner does not have his number but she will be getting a text sometime soon  I also do not know why my step mother or father did not think about contacting him either, they both have his number, but DrumRunner was contacted and saved the day before I could get there, you all should see how he got out, now that is a funny story


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

sierrams1123 said:


> Just so no one thinks I am a crappy horse owner, I am currently on night shift and when I sleep I sleep, I do not answer the phone  This is why the ones closest to me have my boyfriends cell phone, I do not know why DrumRunner does not have his number but she will be getting a text sometime soon  I also do not know why my step mother or father did not think about contacting him either, they both have his number, but DrumRunner was contacted and saved the day before I could get there, you all should see how he got out, now that is a funny story


Because your step-mother likes to pick at you and drive you insane..

Definitely a funny story..I will say he is one sneaky smart mini...


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I have led horses off my quad, and I've sat in the bed of the truck holding onto the horses while someone else drives. My pasture borders a highway so the horses aren't scared of cars, and I wouldn't do it in a high-traffic area.


----------



## CCBella (Jul 6, 2010)

I've done it but only as a necessity where the horse has escaped and gone a fair distance. I've also seen a nasty leg injury caused by a horse used to being lead this way accidentally coming in contact with the front tyre. It was the one time the horse played up.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

Wow, it looks like a small type debate got started, lol!

Very interesting views...


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

There was a guy who used to exercise his horse that way when I was a kid. It was a young race horse that had been injured on the track. Folks said the horse would never be sound again, but this guy proved them wrong. After a few months of treatment, the horse was walking fine, and you'd see the guy walking the horse behind his truck, then trotting, and finally cantering. 

Horse went back to the track...and paid for the guy's house for him. 

Do I approve of his tying the horse to the back of his truck? No (not even back then, when I was just a little kid) - too many things could have gone wrong. 

Would I lead a horse from the car/truck? Yup - if the situation called for it. Don't think I'd make a habit of it, though.


----------



## HorsesAreForever (Nov 9, 2007)

I've done it with my mare havent gone past a walk though.. I think its a good thing to get them use to just in case..


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Funny you should be posting this....people at my barn do it when they take, and bring horses from the field....I have to admit, that I did it yesterday. IMO, if you are careful, know your horse, and trust either yourself, or who ever is driving, I think it is fine


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

i do it with cars, quads, gators etc... it comes in handy when your horse is your vehicle to your car/truck in the first place


----------



## PaintCowgirl (Jan 2, 2012)

ive done it and would do it again. especially when they are way out in a 200 acre pasture, cuz i obviously had to drive the truck out there to get them, so am i just supposed to ditch the truck and walk back to it later? no way. 

when i worked on a Trekhaner farm, the owner was disabled and got around the farm on a golf cart and she would lead her stallions like that all day long.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

If leading in hand from the back of a truck, maybe, and only in an emergency.
A guy here was trotting his horse home after it escaped, horse spooked, slipped and slid on the pavement under his car. He hit and ran over his horses front legs. Tragic. Even worse the car that spooked the horse called it in and he's facing animal abuse charges.

I'd just walk/ride them home, good exercise and id also have someone in a car follow if it was dark to light the way and protect me from other drivers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

mildot said:


> An example of one does not a rule make.


Perhaps not but bad things tend to stick in our minds forever. Especially when it involves someone or something we love.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

They excrecise halter horses by totting them behind a truck/4-wheeler/cart. This is the only time they ever get to come out of the stall, unless they are in a trailer or show ring. They don't use lungelines because they want them to move in streight lines.

I do not agree with how halter horses are treated. just want to make sure you know that so I don't get tomatoed.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

I have see this done in Florida with polo horses you just have to make sure that the horses dose not get to close to the tow Vachel and get hurt


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

What kind of emergency is it when you NEED to lead your horse down a ROAD from your car? TO me its just being unsafe on the road and most especially LAZY. 

Just to repeat what I said earlier, I don't have a problem doing it on your property, leading in from an 100 acre pasture, etc, but I don't see ANY reason to do this on a public road


----------



## feistymomma (Apr 15, 2010)

When your horse gets out and travels 5 miles from your house......yep....done it. Of course you wouldn't tie the horse to anything. But I have sat on the tail gate of a pickup and held the horses lead as we head back to our place after they have escaped. 

Anything can be a dangerous situation, no matter what you are doing. It all depends on how you handle to situation.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I agree Pepperduck, I can't see the reason for such an emergency. If I was alone and took my suv, I'd leave it on the side of the road and go back for it later. I understand if I had a baby with me, that would be a tough one.

Golf carts are fine, especially for the disabled. But only on the farm. In a 200 acre field I can get mine to come by hollering, usually they hear me coming and run up to the gate anyways. If a horse got away while being led down the road in a car it would take too many seconds to park the car and get to it quickly. They would most likely high tail it and could seriously get injured.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I once saw a guy with a large living quarters gooseneck trailer driving down the road with three horses tied to the tie rings on the trailer driving down a main street that was busy. Two on one side and one on the other.  I have no idea what he was doing but was pretty scary. And they were trotting along on the asphalt.

I'd prefer not to do it but if there was an emergency and I trusted my horse I might try it.


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> What kind of emergency is it when you NEED to lead your horse down a ROAD from your car? TO me its just being unsafe on the road and most especially LAZY.
> 
> Just to repeat what I said earlier, I don't have a problem doing it on your property, leading in from an 100 acre pasture, etc, but I don't see ANY reason to do this on a public road


i dont think its lazy. look at it this way if your horse gets loose at night and you have no idea where it went and your driving around looking for them. it comes in handy when you come across him near the road or wherever he is off your property.your probably thinking why didnt you hitch up the trailer... well for myself i would rather find my horse sooner than to waste the extra 10-20 minutes to hitch the trailer to the truck in the dark by myself since i live about 2 miles from a busy high way.

then you have to think about actually finding your horse in the dark by yourself. you have a car and a horse... hmmm great idea lets walk the horse or ride the horse home and leave the car... oh wait its to dark no one will see me on my horse plus ppl speed like crazy on my road whether its day or night so double negative.... but wait the car has flashers and lights and the horse will be on the drivers side... or maybe we should tie our horse to the side of the road just to drive back to barn to get trailer to come back and load our horse while he is standing in the dark near the road...
which one sounds safer... if the horse is properly halter broker and is taught to give the said vehicle space its the perfect safety backup for most of us.

i personally would rather have my horse next to my car running next to it then leaving him in the dark near a road or riding/walking him home with no lights... imo and i am anything but lazy!!!


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

kait18 said:


> i dont think its lazy. look at it this way if your horse gets loose at night and you have no idea where it went and your driving around looking for them. it comes in handy when you come across him near the road or wherever he is off your property.your probably thinking why didnt you hitch up the trailer... well for myself i would rather find my horse sooner than to waste the extra 10-20 minutes to hitch the trailer to the truck in the dark by myself since i live about 2 miles from a busy high way.
> 
> then you have to think about actually finding your horse in the dark by yourself. you have a car and a horse... hmmm great idea lets walk the horse or ride the horse home and leave the car... oh wait its to dark no one will see me on my horse plus ppl speed like crazy on my road whether its day or night so double negative.... but wait the car has flashers and lights and the horse will be on the drivers side... or maybe we should tie our horse to the side of the road just to drive back to barn to get trailer to come back and load our horse while he is standing in the dark near the road...
> which one sounds safer... if the horse is properly halter broker and is taught to give the said vehicle space its the perfect safety backup for most of us.
> ...


You can always call a friend, or a POLICE officer to escort you home. We had a cow get out once and the police are more than happy to escort you because its SAFE. Holding a horse outside of your drivers window is more unsafe. Then your horse is in the middle of the road. Just because you have your flashers on doesn't mean the people are going to give you a wide enough birth with a horse on the side of you. While on the road, its nothing but laziness and being unsafe. There is ALWAYS a better option.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, let me call a police officer...and then wait for anywhere from 45 minutes to countless hours for them to be able to get free from _actual_ police work and come escort me home. There are 6 officers in my county and they have to cover about 950 square miles which contains 5 separate towns. There are times when there is only 1 or 2 officers on duty. I live on the extreme edge of my county so if I call for an "escort" to take me home with my horse, and someone in Booker calls in with an _actual_ emergency, like someone breaking into their home or a husband beating his wife, now that officer is 45 minutes away from helping _them_.

That, for some reason, doesn't sound like a "better" option to me. :?


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Come on, you are just speculating on other crimes that could be committed during that time. Thats not really a valid argument. 

I understand that we see differently, and I know I am not going to change your mind. If you want to take the risk, that is completely up to you. It is so easy for a horse to get by a car, and devastating when it happens. I'm just hoping that people understand there are safer ways to go about bringing a horse home.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

My point is that I don't see a good justification to take them so far away from other people for something that anyone with a _hint_ of intelligence can do safely.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

I think you are a pretty smart person, I think your horse is trained well and you have a good solid trusting relationship with your horse and that you could very well get it back safely. Like I said before, I don't have a problem leading your horse out of your car, just not on the road. Its not that I don't think you could get it home, its that I don't think the general population is anywhere near smart enough on the road to give you and your horse the respect you would need on the road. Most people don't understand horses, I have been on the road before with a horse, people don't always slow down, they don't always move over and give you room, they sometimes honk and spook the horses. Its not worth the risk to me to put faith in other people that they aren't going to do something stupid.

You don't have to call a police officer, it was just an example of an option that you DO have.


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

I'd need to be in a truck to lead Duffy...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I've got no problem with it as long as it's done safely. I'll admit I've caught horses with the 4 wheeler on occasion when I was too lazy to walk all the way to the back of the property to find them


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> I'd need to be in a truck to lead Duffy...


Maybe a scissor lift for Duffy? :lol:


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

smrobs said:


> Yes, let me call a police officer...and then wait for anywhere from 45 minutes to countless hours for them to be able to get free from _actual_ police work and come escort me home. There are 6 officers in my county and they have to cover about 950 square miles which contains 5 separate towns. There are times when there is only 1 or 2 officers on duty. I live on the extreme edge of my county so if I call for an "escort" to take me home with my horse, and someone in Booker calls in with an _actual_ emergency, like someone breaking into their home or a husband beating his wife, now that officer is 45 minutes away from helping _them_.
> 
> That, for some reason, doesn't sound like a "better" option to me. :?


Sounds like you are describing my county - at any given time, there are only 1 or 2 deputies on active duty. While they would be more than happy to help, by the time they got there, I'd already have been home.

We sometimes run our horses over at our neighbor's pasture - he doesn't have enough horses to keep the pasture short. We haven't gotten around to putting a gate between our two places, and are not sure we really want to do that, so we have to lead or trailer our horses about 3/4 mile around the corner to his front gate. 

I really don't like the thought of leading our horses from the car, but as mentioned earlier, I would if I thought it would be necessary. In cases like this, though, it's not unusual for us to just lead the horses home (on foot) with a car following be hind. 

Generally, if our horses get loose (and it has happened), they just head on home. And, if they get out, they usually just stand on the other side of the fence in total confusion (how did I get over here?).


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Maybe a scissor lift for Duffy? :lol:
> View attachment 85438




HAHAHA thanks MHFQ... glad its on wheels???


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> You can always call a friend, or a POLICE officer to escort you home. We had a cow get out once and the police are more than happy to escort you because its SAFE. Holding a horse outside of your drivers window is more unsafe. Then your horse is in the middle of the road. Just because you have your flashers on doesn't mean the people are going to give you a wide enough birth with a horse on the side of you. While on the road, its nothing but laziness and being unsafe. There is ALWAYS a better option.


 
where i am we dont have local cops we have the state police who have a nearest barracks an hour away  thats pointless.

and yes friends are great if they are in the area you are... not always the case. and the horse is not in the middle of the road  they are on the side of the road between your car and the other lane to allow for passing... and most ppl who see flashers usually slow down alittle bit to pass them... 
by me there are no street lights, theres only you and the wilderness and maybe if your lucky the nearest nighbor 10 miles away in the other direction and if your lucky maybe we can get cell service .. which is also rare 


sounds like car and horse = a better fit when done right


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DuffyDuck said:


> HAHAHA thanks MHFQ... glad its on wheels???


Yep, steers with a little joystick. Could be a mounting block too, they have doors on the sides :lol:


----------



## DuffyDuck (Sep 27, 2011)

WOOHOO my bareback mounting problems.. SOLVED.

You're a star, really =D


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> Come on, you are just speculating on other crimes that could be committed during that time. Thats not really a valid argument.


I would say it is.



pepperduck said:


> You don't have to call a police officer, it was just an example of an option that you DO have.


Your right, so please don't. The only time you should resort to call an officer is if it is causing a blockage in traffic and it is putting lives in danger.


I am an E911 Dispatcher and I know what it is like to have the one call come in that could be completly handle on your own when we have fights going on, shootings, break ins, funeral excorts, and even officers on traffic stops. Although none of my guys mind helping people out with whatever they need when you only have two officers on duty to cover the entire county, and trust me our county is one of the biggest in size in the state of GA, then escorting a rider in the dark can be a hazard to our office and even our officers. We have a rule if they ask for one we send them, and when I have an officer on one end of the county on a traffic stop that could turn deadly at any moment and my other officer is on the other side of the county escorting a horse it does not sit well will me. What happens to my officer that is on the traffic stop if it turns bad and he needs back up? Well he would be screwed seeing as his help and his only back up would be a good 30 to 40 mins away. My rule of thumb is it may seem like an emergency situation to you but if you can have a friend assist you in this situation then get the friend because in my opinion this would not be a 911 kind of situation. Even if you have to wait 2 hours for a friend get a friend seeing as you are against leading out of a motor operated machine.


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

pepperduck said:


> Come on, you are just speculating on other crimes that could be committed during that time. Thats not really a valid argument.


I would say it is.



pepperduck said:


> You don't have to call a police officer, it was just an example of an option that you DO have.


Your right, so please don't. The only time you should resort to call an officer is if it is causing a blockage in traffic and it is putting lives in danger.


I am an E911 Dispatcher and I know what it is like to have the one call come in that could be completly handle on your own when we have fights going on, shootings, break ins, funeral excorts, and even officers on traffic stops. Although none of my guys mind helping people out with whatever they need when you only have two officers on dutey to cover the entire county, and trust me our county is one of the biggest in size in the state of GA, then escorting a rider in the dark can be a hazard to our office and even our officers. We have a rule if they ask for one we send them, and when I have an officer on one end of the county on a traffic stop that could turn deadly at any moment and my other officer is on the other side of the county escorting a horse it does not sit well will me. What happens to my officer that is on the traffic stop if it turns bad and he needs back up? Well he would be screwed seeing as his help and his only back up would be a good 30 to 40 mins away. My rule of thumb is it may seem like an emergency situation to you but if you can have a friend assist you in this situation then get the friend because in my opinion this would not be a 911 kind of situation. Even if you have to wait 2 hours for a friend get a friend seeing as you are against leading out of a motor operated machine.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

There is a lady i know and when she had her horse shadow she would drive with the horse being led beside the car. She was severly overweight and had no trailer so that is how she got the horse exercise and around


----------



## christabelle (Feb 13, 2011)

Never done it, but I've seen it. I was evacuating the witch creek fire in Ramona CA. I guess some people did not have a trailer, or more horses than trailer spaces. Some horses were tied to bumpers. I guess it would be better than Kentucky fried horse. I was sure glad I had a trailer though... Ha ha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

sierrams1123 said:


> I would say it is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, I did not think it was going to turn into this much of a debate. lol. 

I understand your feelings about it, but I am going to listen to what the police in my area told me. We had a couple cows get out and the police were called because someone almost hit one. When we found the cows they gave us an escort back home. The police told us to ALWAYS call if any livestock got out because they would give us an escort home to ensure that no one got hurt and no one hit anything. I would most certainly call a friend first before calling them, but if I can't get a hold of anyone and its the middle of the night, and for some reason I can't get my trailer, I would call the police for an escort. I just think its important for people to know that it is an option in an emergency, which is why I mentioned it. I was in no saying to call them all the time, and I am sorry if you took it that way. Sometimes its hard to express what you mean over the internet. I also don't live way way out in the country with no one around for miles. I live about a mile from a very busy road, and while it is the country its still relatively populated.


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

pepperduck said:


> Wow, I did not think it was going to turn into this much of a debate. lol.
> 
> I understand your feelings about it, but I am going to listen to what the police in my area told me. We had a couple cows get out and the police were called because someone almost hit one. When we found the cows they gave us an escort back home. The police told us to ALWAYS call if any livestock got out because they would give us an escort home to ensure that no one got hurt and no one hit anything. I would most certainly call a friend first before calling them, but if I can't get a hold of anyone and its the middle of the night, and for some reason I can't get my trailer, I would call the police for an escort. I just think its important for people to know that it is an option in an emergency, which is why I mentioned it. I was in no saying to call them all the time, and I am sorry if you took it that way. Sometimes its hard to express what you mean over the internet. I also don't live way way out in the country with no one around for miles. I live about a mile from a very busy road, and while it is the country its still relatively populated.


Yes, but it also sounds like your police officers are much kinder than the ones I've ever met. Lol. Circumstances are also very different, as well as what every one of us see's as an emergency. 

You mayconsider it an emergency when livestock or horses get out and decide to go 'visit the neighbors'... but I know that to me (and prolly to a few others on the forum), it's more of a nuisance than an emergency... Though, things must be taken into account such as where everyone lives (whether or not it's on a busy road, etc...), etc...




Interesting opinion's, though!


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

If your horses lead properly, of course you can. If your horse has any kind of leading issues, of course you can't.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I prefer to not put my horses in that kind of danger, so I'd rather walk or just hop on bareback.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I lead my horses from my golf cart all the time. When my one horse was coming back into work after an injury, he jogged beside the golf cart for two solid weeks before I put him under saddle. 

When I bring them up for the farrier, when speed and efficiency are key, I use the golf cart as well. 

Here's my "formula" -

Leading horses from a vehicle is a common practice that carries some risk. 

The less broke to lead the horses, the greater the risk. 

The less broke the handler, the greater the risk. 

The greater power of the vehicle, the greater the risk. 

The greater the number of horses, the greater the risk. 

The less controlled the external enviroment, the greater the risk. 

One sweet, broke horse, one experienced handler, led by golf cart from the back pasture of a very large farm = pretty safe 

Horse with bad ground manners, inexperienced handler, led from pick up truck down well traveled road = not very safe at all. 

Where your personal acceptable level of risk will fall depends on a multitude of individual factors.


----------

